# coachmen concord 300ts



## 100109 (Jul 19, 2006)

We really fancy one of these rv's , with their small width and triple slide look amazing, i have a couple of questions though please if anyone is in the know.

Can they be driven on a pre 1997 driving licence?

Is the hassle of importing one really worth it ( from my first investigations would seem so compared to a dealer), we have family in the states who could assist from that end. 

I assume if you imported one the warranty would be void, is the network of people willing to work on this model big enough around the UK? I understand the engine warranty may be still valid in this country though?

When it comes time to resale is it a nightmare or is the market fairly active?

thx in advance everyone

Chris & Helen


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Coachmens Concorde 300TS


> Can they be driven on a pre 1997 driving licence?


Hi chrisr

Can't answer all your questions, but the Gross Weight is about 6.4 tonnes - see the tech specifications on the attached link - (14050 lbs)
http://db.theautochannel.com/db/RVmotoring/show_rv.php?id=961

So if you passed your test prior to 1st January 1997, you're OK to drive up to 7.5 tonnes.

No doubt someone else will be along shortly to answer your other questions.

Keith S


----------



## vilasalvas (Nov 14, 2006)

*No time better to buy at this exchange rate*

Check out these prices http://motorhomespecialist.rvusa.com/inventory_item.asp?id=353625 that works out at about £29,500 !!!!! + taxes and transport I recon you could land this baby for £40k all in.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

I am sure Dazzer will be along very soon to tell you all about it.....he's just bought one :wink:


----------



## tuscancouple (Jan 29, 2007)

Chris

If you get a copy of the April edition of the MMM there's a eight page article on the Coachmen Concord 275DS. Good write up and a very nice RV.

Mick


----------



## 100109 (Jul 19, 2006)

I did see it in MMM that made me investigate further. Be interested to hear from Dazzer if he has one ! With the current exchange rate there seems to be some good savings on UK dealer prices.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Folks

Well it looks like everyone is jumping on the bandwagon!!!!

What can I say there, are a lot of different manufacturers making the 3 slide B+ but we love the rear arched window!! It is a dream to drive and doesn't get battered by lorries when overtaking like our C class did which im sure is down the the more aero shape and the streamlined body. 

The bedroom is a great size with loads of wardrobes and the couch folds out into a reasonable size bed as well. Add to that the kicking sound system and a 6.8 V10 that shifts it along very nicely and you end up with what I think is the best RV for UK roads. 

The 27 foot double slide is also great and a good length but we really wanted both a dinette and a couch and the you only get both with a 3 slide. Internal space when all the slides out is comparable to a small A class and the fixtures and fittings are all top of the line.

The biggest downside we found was the outside storage isn't great but im sure you could learn to live with it!!!

If your interested in looking at the competition have a look at 

The Gulfstream BT Cruiser 29TS
Safari B Plus Damara 293TS
Forest River Lexington 283TS
Holiday Rambler Augusta B Plus 293TS
Winnebago Apect 26A or 29H

You will probably end up buying new as used B+ 3 slides are as rare as rocking horse droppings and fetch top $$$ prices, however buying new means you wont get a warranty from the manufacturer and any "problems" will be sorted at your own expense. The Ford 3 year warranty is valid worldwide so no worries about the mechanical side of things.

All in all without a doubt the best American RV we have seen and head and shoulders above any C class with much better fittings. If you really want the WOW factor go for the full body paint in Gold it look STUNNING!!!!

I will sell mine if the right offer comes along but the price would have to be right as we really want to actually use this RV (unlike the last one which we sold within 3 days of conversion and registration!!)

Dazzer


----------



## 100109 (Jul 19, 2006)

Do these need seatbelts addded to the passenger seats to be legal to carry passengers? Or are the lap belts sufficient?


----------



## vilasalvas (Nov 14, 2006)

*Money no object !!*

I would like to throw in the Coach-House RV Platinum B class, it has the ultimate build quality, things like Hydraulic Slides (much nicer than electric) and looks to die for. Take a look at http://www.coachhouserv.com/Index.html. I have a 2005/6 Forest River Lexington GTS 27 Ft single slide Diesel. The build quality is OK for the Yanks, Its certainly not up to German standards.


----------



## vilasalvas (Nov 14, 2006)

*Sorry wrong URL*

This should be http://www.coachhouserv.com


----------

